# Anregungen gesucht



## Xeal87 (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo. 
Ich hoffe schwer, dass ich in diesem Forum richtig bin, wenn nicht entschuldige ich mich hitmit schonmal dafür. 
Also das Problem ist folgendes: Ich arbeite gerade mal wieder an einem neuen Layout für meine Seite. 
Ich habe jetzt etwas entworfen mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, aber es scheitert absolut daran, in dieses Layout ein  vernünftiges Menü zu integrieren.
habt ihr vielleicht ein par kreative Ideen ?
Das Menü sollte links in den sand-farbenen Bereich.
die datei ist angehängt
Cya


----------



## ShadowMan (26. Juli 2004)

Wie wäre es mit einem schlichten grauen Balken wie du ihn schon hast mit weißer Schrift drauf? Die Schriftart dann am besten auch möglichst schlicht. Vielleicht Serifenlos.
Und dann einen schlichten Mouseover der das weiß hell grau "färbt".
Ich denke schon das das richtig gut ausschauen wird. Der Entwurf sieht übrigens richtig gut aus!

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Xeal87 (26. Juli 2004)

erst mal danke für deine Antwort. Aber ich weiss nicht obd as so das Richtige für mich ist. Aber schlicht muss es schon sein, da geb ich dir recht. Aber sonst, sieht alles irgendwie noch so leer aus


----------



## ShadowMan (26. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht würde deinem Banner etwas "Behandlung" gut tun, da dieser doch sehr "leer" wirkt. Aushilfe wären vielleicht dezente TV-Scanlines oder ein weißes 3x3-Grid.


Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## JojoS (29. Juli 2004)

Du kannst doch in diese grüne Leiste ein Menü integrieren. Entweder mit einer kleinen Pixelfont oder du schmeisst die grüne Linie raus und nimmst kleine grüne quadrate als trennpunkte zwischen den Menüpunkten. Ich glaub aber kleine Pixelfont ist besser.


----------



## rAvEnXXL (14. August 2004)

Wie wärs mit einem vertikalen Flashmenü an der rechten Seite? Wie eine Art Register. Die einzelnen Buttons / Menüpunkte fahren bei einem Mouseover aus (vielleicht sogar mit einem dann sichtbaren kurzen Beschreibungstext was den Besucher beim Klicken dieses Buttons erwartet).
Farbe (Grün-blauton) ausm Banner nehmen und Beschriftung mit ner schönen Pixelfont.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. August 2004)

Ich würde es ähnlich handhaben wie rAvEnXXL schon geschrieben hat.

Nur keinesfalls ein Flashmenü, sondern einfach nur Registerlaschen in hellen Farbtönen - dies im linken Balken senkrecht an der Kasnte zum Contentbereich.


----------

